# Horizontal smoker build, rear or side fire box? Advice please...



## pottsm6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm Matt from England and I'm looking to build my own horizontal smoker after travelling round America and Canada for 4 months and falling in love with your smoking way of life!

I have a couple of questions for you experts... I've been reading lots of posts on the forum about different custom builds and I’m not sure if I should go for a rear firebox with 2 stacks (one at each end), or a side firebox with 1 stack at the opposite end? Are there any pros or cons? Will I loose too much heat and smoke with 2 stacks?

Also, I have seen stacks coming out of smokers at different heights and I’m confused as to why. Some stacks exit at the top of the smoker while some appear to be at the same height (or even lower) than the grilling racks? Is this to keep the heat and smoke inside longer? 

For the main body of the smoker I have got 2 x 55gal drums which I have welded together and cut the inner ends out of. I plan to use a third as the firebox (big I know) but I’m hoping it will do?

Anyway, any advice you can give will be fantastic.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## themule69 (Jul 12, 2013)

Matt

I would do offset. Firebox on the end. You could cut 1/3rd off of the FB barrel and be abou the right size. I would only use one stack. DaveOmak. should be along soon and he will give you all the number as to what size and how tall of a stack you will need.

Remember to post pics of your build.

That is going to be a big Pit.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2013)

pottsm6 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Matt from England and I'm looking to build my own horizontal smoker after travelling round America and Canada for 4 months and falling in love with your smoking way of life!
> 
> ...


Matt, evening.....  If you want a center rear mount firebox, I would suggest I exhaust stack in the center....  Follow the Feldon's Calculator...  You do not need to adjust for a larger firebox....   Base all calcs on recommended size of the  firebox...  based on a 110 gallon Cook Chamber...  making the firebox bigger is OK ...   Making the FB/CC opening larger is OK also....   If you make the stack larger, there has been recent discussion about using a slide damper on top of the stack to slow down the exhaust flow for improved smoker performance...  I like that idea and am supporting their theory 100%.....   There are a few designs being thrown around...   The are a few guys/gals on here that are genius when it comes to darn near anything....   There are no "experts" as you have alluded to... only folks that think outside the box....   

Digest the above, draw out what you are  planning to do, and get back with us.....   Dave


----------

